# New State Record



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I understand a new state record for Big horn sheep was set this weekend. Old record was 174 new record is 178. Haven't seen any of the news channels cover this story. Would like to see someone do a story on the new state record.
Congratulations to the hunter who I understand spent many days scouting and hunting.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

riptheirlips said:


> I understand a new state record for Big horn sheep was set this weekend. Old record was 174 new record is 178. Haven't seen any of the news channels cover this story. Would like to see someone do a story on the new state record.
> Congratulations to the hunter who I understand spent many days scouting and hunting.


That would have to be for Desert Bighorn, not Rocky Bighorn. 8) 178 is HUGE!


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Correct it was Desert Bighorn, and it is Huge. There is one person out there who holds a governors tag for Desert Bighorn who is trying to beat 178. Supposedly he has been scouting by flying the area in a helicopter trying to find one to beat 178. We will see how it plays out.


----------



## springbowhunt (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow 178 would be impressive! I know of 4 rams killed off of the zions unit.
160 163 170 173...have not heard of the 178.
I can promise you that Troy is NOT flying the unit now!


----------



## springbowhunt (Sep 15, 2008)

Well I think it is true. 178 new state record...WOW, cannot wait to see and hear about that.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I seen the skull and horns skinned for the taxidermist. Full body mount is being done. Horns were massive at the base and brooming on the tips. Fish and Game measured,


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

And no pics...Sorry guys...I'm callin' BS on this one.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

You can call BS all you want but while your at it call the fish and game and ask them. Or maybe you should call them prior to calling someone a liar.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I didn't call you, or anyone else a liar. Something like this does not go un-noticed by the local media...Or things like B&C or P&Y...and I cannot find ANY information on it anywhere. SO until I see it, I am a pessimist. Sorry...When it comes to "fish stories", there have been way too many on this website, and in emails. Nothing against you personally for posting it, as it was most likely just out of your curiousity...I get that. If I'd heard about it, and wanted to know more, I'd have done the same. All I'm sayin' is don't believe everything you hear... Just my 2 cents.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

It is my understanding that the gentleman with the Governor's tag did not beat the 178 score. Actually believe he allowed his daughter to shoot. I heard she shot a 169-170. 

New state record for at least a year 178.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Actually believe he allowed his daughter to shoot.


Does buying the governors tag exempt you from the "no party hunting" rule?


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

It is True. I believe it was the kid from Monroe that killed it. My uncle killed a 170 on the Zion and it was a great ram...178 is awesome!


----------



## HUNTIN FOR LIFE (Sep 8, 2007)

That ram that was supposed to be 178, I heard last night that it officially went 174 even, 2/8 under state record.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

On a side note, our own Ridgetop killed the new state record California ram last month out here on the Stansbury Range. This is a cool looking sheep, with pictures/video/story to come.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> On a side note, our own Ridgetop killed the new state record California ram last month out here on the Stansbury Range. This is a cool looking sheep, with pictures/video/story to come.


I can't wait. I have been watching a ram that is living in a nearby range that is absolutely magnificent to my eye. It will be nice to have something to compare him to.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

riptheirlips said:


> I seen the skull and horns skinned for the taxidermist. Full body mount is being done. Horns were massive at the base and brooming on the tips. Fish and Game measured,


From my experience, the DWR use a very loose tape when measuring. They measured mine at 173 1/2 and it officially scored 170 3/8. The other hunter that had the conservation tag shot what I guessed to be a 160" ram and it was scored 170" by the DWR! :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> riptheirlips said:
> 
> 
> > I seen the skull and horns skinned for the taxidermist. Full body mount is being done. Horns were massive at the base and brooming on the tips. Fish and Game measured,
> ...


They score about as well as they age rams, eh? :O•-:


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

FishlakeElkHunter said:


> It is True. I believe it was the kid from Monroe that killed it. My uncle killed a 170 on the Zion and it was a great ram...178 is awesome!


The 178 was shot by the guy from Peterson


----------



## HUNTIN FOR LIFE (Sep 8, 2007)

Im hearin that 178 ram the DWR scored was officially and went 174 even just under state record absolute stud ram still.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

HUNTIN FOR LIFE said:


> Im hearin that 178 ram the DWR scored was officially and went 174 even just under state record absolute stud ram still.


Who measured it to give it a 174??


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

WHAT ABOUT THE PICS :?: :!: :| _(O)_


----------



## HUNTIN FOR LIFE (Sep 8, 2007)

I couldnt tell ya. Thats just what ive heard. where are pics of this ram. You say its 178 well that means nothing with out pics and an official score. as far as anyone knows it could be a 150 ram. not saying its is but wheres the pics.


----------

